# Off-season Rabbit Hound photos.



## GBsProv (Jan 29, 2014)

Let’s see some of those pictures of your hounds waiting for the new season mid July is coming here’s some of mine. They love that morning sun
View attachment 771372


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice looking dogs.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice looking group there.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)




----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## GBsProv (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks like a tough life 🐶


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

My Dyna got over the fence this morning and ran a rabbit through neighbors' yards and into a nearby woods. Wife woke me up with the news. Tracker collar shows the dog ran a circle and a little more in the woods before I caught up with her at a check.
The dog is back on her pillow resting.
It is a tough life.


----------

